# Mbuna Startup



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello all... I am planning on starting up a 55G Mbuna tank. I have everything I need with the exception of what mix of cichlids would make for an interesting, but peaceful (by Mbuna standards) tank. 

Any suggestions on what types would go well together?

Demasoni? Yellow Labs? Socolofi? Zebras? Johanni?Sprengerae (Rusty)? Elongatus Chewere? 

Also, I would really like to get one Tretocephalus to add to the mix. I've heard this can be done... please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Finally, is it better to get a mix of them as juvies or more as adult fish? I kinda want to take a shot at breeding them, but it's not a necessity. 

Where should I begin?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow labs and rustys would be your best bet. If you wanted more color then saulosi with rusties looks great. Don't put zebras with yellow labs because of cross breeding. Socolofi can be very aggressive and have a habit of hyper dominance. Johanis should be in nothing smaller then a four foot 75 gallon tank. Demasonis are my favorite fish but they are aggressive, start with a dozen at least 20 being better and expect losses.
Tretocephalus can be kept but you will lose all of your fry or the vast majority at least.
Best to get all the fish at once and all juveniles.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

dalfed, what about a Afra or a Daktari? And what about Elongatus Chewere? Would those be okay?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I would avoid the elongatus because of aggression, the other two should work. Just remember that you do not want cichlids that look alike. Most aggression is con specific but can include similar looking species, also reduces the chance of cross breeding.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Would a Yellow Lab breed with a Red Zebra? Or what about Maylandia Crabro?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow labs and red zebras are one of the most common cross breeders, some say it is hard to find true yellow labs anymore that's how bad it is. Have not heard of crabro crossing with anything but they are too big for a 55.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok... so that's definitely a no to the Yellow Labs and Red Zebras together and a no to the Crabro.... What about a bumblebee cichlid or are the stripes too similar to those of the Demasoni regardless of color? Also, would the Daktari mix with the Zebras? Finally, you mentioned the Saulosi would go well with the Rusties... is there a website you recommend purchasing them from?

Thanks again for all your help dalfed!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Bumblebee Cichlid bumblebee is just another name for crabro. Daktari is a hap cichlid and zebra is a mbuna , the problem with keeping these together is feeding. Haps need a high protein diet Mbuna need a vegetarian diet. There are exceptions but for the most part that is the way. Once you have decided read everything you can find on the species (remember that the internet is not always accurate so majority rules lol). I know of a great site in Canada, where are you located.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

I am located in Michigan, so Canada wouldn't be too bad. I just don't know how it would work with live animals going through customs.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't ship between our countries, makes no sense since we both can order plants and fish from Thailand lol. Free trade!?
Hoping someone from the states jumps in with an American site.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Nope... definitely doesn't make any sense. Perhaps I'll do a little more searching to see what I can find. I'd hate to have to pay the shipping for several sites rather than just one.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Most LFS will order in the fish you want.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Couple of US sites I found;
Cichlids
Buy Lake Malawi Mbuna Cichlids from Live Fish Direct
Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Mbuna Mixed Cichlid
I'm sure there are others,and I can't offer any insight on any of these suppliers,but I hope this helps.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

I have ordered fish online before with no issues outside of them using the wrong shipping address. I am thinking of going with Bluegrass Aquatics or Quinn's Fins... I just need to decide now. 

Thanks!


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

Google Daves Rare Fish. He has the best fish and best selection I have ever seen. He is also great to deal with. Don't email just give him a call.


----------

